# I-brackets for DiSH 500



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are certain kinds of I-brackets that I can use on my spare DiSH 500 antennas that will:

1) Use DirecTV-style LNBFs. I have a pile of these closed-out from Sadoun a while back.

2) Allow mounting of Ku-band FSS LNBFs?

Thanks much!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DirecTV rectangular LNBs will fit in the D-channel-shaped Y and I brackets on a DishNetwork dish. The bracket will be spread apart slightly, but it works just fine.


----------

